# Small old school amps...really small....and old school Quarts :)



## F1Audio (Jun 5, 2009)

I am looking for a very small amp....preferrably 4 channel, but I can make a couple of 2ch or a 2ch and a mono work if I need too. Size? Well 5" x 7".....give or take....I know its a long shot, but there are some really nice sounding old amps that are tiny. Alpine, LP, Sony, SS, HiFonics, Zapco, PPI, etc.....

I am looking to buy. Looks are not too important. As long as it works 100%. 

I am also on the hunt for some old school MB Quart QM 328.20. This is a 3-way setup designed for VW Golf III vehicles. This is likely even a longer shot....or if I can find some info on what was in the kit, I could piece it together. It was a 4" coax, 6.5" midbass and a 3-way passive.


----------

